# Fin-nor 9500 and braided line



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi, I just bought a fin-nor 9500 for shark fishing from the boat and most of the time land. I have seen many reviews and decided to go with the ofs9500. I was wondering if any of you have spooled yours up with braided? If so what lb test and how many yards did you get on it. Also what brand and did you spool it your self?


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

I went with Jerry brown solid 65# with mine I got right around 600 yds had it spooled at tackle shop. If you dont spool that much line on a reel under tension (9-14lbs) you are asking for problems with the line digging in, grabbing and losing the best fish ever! First hand knowledge  You could also go with 50lbs and get 650+ yds.


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I was thinking of 80 or 100# but I want at least 500 yards of line. I had the line digging in problem when I tryed to spool my 6/0 with 65lb power pro and since then ive used mono on conventional reels.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Congradulations on the new reel, you won't be disappointed... I have one that was spooled at Tight Lines w/ 100lb. power pro, it held 415yds of it then about 15-20ft of 150lb mono wind-on leader... Went with the 100lb. because when you get about 50-100yds of line out it easily puts out 50lbs of drag when tightened down... And just a tip, get the sturdiest rod you can for it... Good luck.


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks, I bought 500 yards of 80lb power pro. After going back and forth on other braids. I went to a few places that spool reels today and they charge .18 cent a yard. That would have been around $90. But the guy told me to bring in the line and he will spool it for $5. $48 total for line sounds a lot better then $90. 

does the 80lb power pro wind-knot like the 50lb does? Also is there away to keep it green and fresh feeling? I know after the summer use of a reel with pp on it. The line turns fluffy and very light green.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

No wind knots with the 100lb. but i have had it wrap around the bottom guide before... And if you add a short topshot of mono it will keep the braid looking and feeling fresh, and just change the topshot every year or so... i'v had mine for a year and the braid still looks just the same as when it was put on..


----------

